# Schwiegertochter gesucht



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

Hallo.
Ich mag es die Sendung Schwiegertochter gesucht zu gucken. Nicht weil sie romantisch ist, sondern weil es einfach lustig ist.
Ich wollte wissen ob euch die Sendung auch gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2009)

Ein weiterer Beweis für die Degeneration des deutschen Fernsehens... und wieder werden Menschen auf das niederste reduziert und sich über sie lustig gemacht und als Tiere im Zoo behandelt, damit der Durchschnittsdeutsche, der in verschmierten Unterhemd, Jogginghose und Bier in der Hand sich schön hinfläzen kann und sich sagen kann "Ha, dummes Schwein im Fernsehen gut das es mir besser geht!"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

Ich denke mal würden sie da ganz normale Leute nehmen, wären die Einschaltqouten sehr gering. Und da der Durschnittsdeutsche nun mal solche Leute sehen will, wird es auch so gemacht.
Aber da die Leute, die da teilnehmen wahrscheinlich nicht wissen, dass sie "Freaks" sind, und sich mit ihren Taten vor vielen Menschen Blamieren melden sie sich einfach da an und werden zum Gespött von halb Deutschland.


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2009)

Oder es wird extra nach drehbuch gemacht ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

Ein Anteil zur deutschen Verdummung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. September 2009)

_Schwiegertochter gesucht, Wie findet ihr die Sendung? _

Wie fast alles was RTL (und Konsorten) so suchen, sei es die Schwiegertochter, die Frau vom Bauern, eine Gräfin, den neuen Opa, das schönere Haus, das nervige Kind welches umerzogen werden muß, den Superstar *_würg_*, den dümmsten Dödel Dortmunds, die prallsten Plastikhupen Paderborns oder bald noch den Zuschauer mit dem kleinsten Hirn... alles für die Tonne und (wie *dragon1* schon schreibt) sicher weit mehr nach Drehbuch als der Durchschnittsdeutsche (der das (nicht) sehen will) glaubt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. September 2009)

Unterschichtenfernsehen ftw!
Zum Glück schau ich seit langem kein Fern mehr.


----------



## Razyl (12. September 2009)

Tja, typischer RTL mist oder?
Volksverdummung im großen Stil X)


----------



## Konov (12. September 2009)

Ich hab die Sendung noch nicht gesehen, aber ist bestimmt genauso lustig wie andere Trash Sendungen, z. B. Frauentausch auf RTL2.

Da gibt es Folgen die einfach nur zum Totlachen sind weil die größten Opfer der Gesellschaft sich vor der Nation zum Deppen machen.
(Sorry für die harten Worte, aber es ist leider wirklich so)
Insofern sogar eher traurig, dass es so ist, aber ich finds manchmal einfach nur unfreiwillig komisch.


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Beweis für die Degeneration des deutschen Fernsehens... und wieder werden Menschen auf das niederste reduziert und sich über sie lustig gemacht und als Tiere im Zoo behandelt, damit der Durchschnittsdeutsche, der in verschmierten Unterhemd, Jogginghose und Bier in der Hand sich schön hinfläzen kann und sich sagen kann "Ha, dummes Schwein im Fernsehen gut das es mir besser geht!"


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe den ganzen Reality mist schon immer als eine art der Prostitution an... die einen verkaufen den Körper... die anderen Ihre Würde.

Größte Enttäuschung war Big Brother, das war ja damals noch der Anfang des Reality-TV in Deutschland.
Ich war jung, naiv und hab mir sowas richtung "_Biosphere_" vorgestellt... gab noch keine Sendung auf die ich mich so gefreut habe und die ich gleichzeitig so schnell auf meine hass Liste gesetzt habe!

Is auch richtig traurig, in den letzten 10 Jahren konnte man richtig beobachten wie sehr das Fernsehen verkommen ist (zumidnest was die Privaten angeht RTL/Pro7 und co.)

Alleine *Galileo*, das war frücher sogar richtig gut... und was is es heute?
...Widerholungen
...Jumbo "ich fress eh alles" Schreiner
...Die ekligsten Berufe der Welt

Dan _taff _ als weiteres Beispiel. Konte man früher sogar noch anschauen, gab sogar richtig interessante und lustige Berichte.
Und Heute 
...Promis
...Probleme der Promis
...Ehen der Promis
...möchtegern Promis

Von den ganzen Talk Show Brainfuck will ich garnet erst anfangen >_>

Ach ja... Wer von euch kann sich eigentlich noch dran errinern was vor den "Handy Klingelton Spots" auf MTV und co. gelaufen ist?

Neulich bei TV Total war ja wider deutschlands berühmtester Patologe am werk und hatt den "Spaß Nobellpreis" vorgestellt...
Affen wurde beigebracht Saft als Währung zu nutzen... und was haben die Affen für den Saft eingetauscht?
Richtig! Bilder von rang höheren Affen (quasi Prommibilder)


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. September 2009)

Hab einen Ausschnitt mit ner fetten Frau, die nicht durch die Tür passte, bei TVToal gesehn. War schon witzig, aber ne ganze Folge muss auch net unbedingt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

Wo die Männer ihre Briefe (meisten haben so 2 oder 3 bekommen) aus ihren Briefen jemanden auswählen durften:
Der eine hatte so 3 Frauen. 2 sahen richtig dumm aus und die eine eigentlich recht gut. Und der hat doch tatsächlich die 2 andren genommen... Ich glaube die wählen die Frau, die ihrer Mutter am ähnlichsten sieht.
Die sind einfach viel zu spät von ihrer Mutter abgekapselt worden (die meisten immernoch nicht).
Der eine ist sogar, damit sein Besuch in seinem Bett schlafen konnte mit seiner Mutter ins Ehebett gestiegen!!!!
Und das war für den sogar net das erste mal:
Die Mutter: Auf welche Seite willst du dich den legen.
Sohn: Auf die linke, wie immer.
Das wäre für einen normalen Menschen, im Alter von über 8 jahren peinlich.
Aber ich muss zugeben: Ich finde das lustig.
Und ich denke die meisten werden sich die Sendun g nur angucken, weil solche Leute ausnahmslos dabei sind.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube die wählen die Frau, die ihrer Mutter am ähnlichsten sieht.



Was das angeht, ist es wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass sich Männer Frauen suchen, die ihrer Mutter ähneln. Sowohl vom Verhalten als auch vom Aussehen. Das gleiche gilt natürlich bei Frauen und deren Vätern. Das hat aber keineswegs etwas mit dem Ödipus- oder dem Elektrakomplex zu tun, sondern ist einfach die Suche nach dem Partner, der einem passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2009)

Es gibt leider immer wieder Deppen die solche Sachen gucken und so wird es immer mehr von dem schei** geben.


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Es gibt leider immer wieder Deppen die solche Sachen gucken und so wird es immer mehr von dem schei** geben.


läuft ja auch fast nix anderes... da wird man gezwungen auf die öffentlich rechtlichen umzusatteln.

wobei, schlecht sind die nicht... ich hoffe nur das ich nicht bald gezwungen werte ARTE anschauen zu müssen wenn ich keine Hirnzellen durch das schauen schwachsinnigen bockmists verlieren will.

Brauchbare "Oasen" sind ja noch Sender richtung [Phönix] und co.
Bissel Geschichte, bissel Infotainment

Aber besser als *"...heute bei uns zu Gast, meine Tochter is meine Schwester und betrügt mich mitt meinem Mann!"*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. September 2009)

Naja. Ich würde des net sagen, dass alle die das gucken Deppen sind.
Ich mein, dann wäre ja jeder, der ne Verschwörungstheorie um den 11. September wo die USA involviert ist gleich ein Terrorist?!

Was ich kacke find, wenn es z.B. am 11. September 100000 Reportagen die schon 10000000000 mal gekommen sind gezeigt werden. Und die scheiße an Wihnachten und Ostern. Kommen nur noch scheiß Filme und 1000000 Volksfeste der Volksverdummung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja. Ich würde des net sagen, dass alle die das gucken Deppen sind.



Doch...

Jeder der so einen Scheiß guckt, sorgt dafür das die Einschaltquoten oben bleiben und das solche Sendungen als "Erfolge" in die Fernsehgeschichte eingehen und dementsprechend noch mehr nach diesem Muster produziert wird... und dies weiter dafür sorgt das die Sendungen noch dümmer und menschenverachtender werden, weil man seinen kleinen Sensationsgeilen Schweinehund befriedigt haben will...

Eine Spirale der Dummheit... aber sich dann wundern, wenn unsere Kids bei PISA auf die Schnauze fliegen...


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Eine Spirale der Dummheit... aber sich dann wundern, wenn unsere Kids bei PISA auf die Schnauze fliegen...


was dan widerrum in genau solchen Sendungen zu schau gestellt wird damit man sich auch darüber lsutig machen kann!

So sorgen die verantwortlichen quasi selber für "Idiotennachschub" xD


----------



## ROCKnLOL (13. September 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Unterschichtenfernsehen ftw!
> Zum Glück schau ich seit langem kein Fern mehr.



wie definierst du unterschicht?


----------



## Hubautz (13. September 2009)

Jede Nation bekommt das Fernsehprogramm, das es verdient. 
Es ist im Moment ein Trend, Sendungen für Deppen zu machen die sich noch gößere Deppen anschauen können. Die kleineren Deppen kommen dann zum Schluss: "Hey mir geht es doch prima." 
Die Entscheidung ob etwas gesendet wird, hängt ausschließlich von der Quote ab. Und wenn genug Leute das einschalten wird es weiter gesendet. 
Wenn ihr euch das anschaut, hören die Sender auch nicht auf damit. So einfach ist das. 

Ich höre immer wieder "Es kommt doch nur so ein Müll, was soll ich denn sonst sehen?"
Leute, dann macht die Kiste doch einfach aus. 
Lest ein gutes Buch oder wenn ihr beim Zocken ein Hintergrundgeräusch braucht, hört Musik.
Wenn genügend Leute dagegen protestieren (und da reicht wirklich, sich den Dreck nicht anzusehen), dann ändert sich irgendwann auch etwas.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. September 2009)

Omg, wer findet die Leute attraktiv?^^


----------



## Potpotom (13. September 2009)

Was ist fernsehen?

^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (13. September 2009)

> wie definierst du unterschicht?



statistisch gesehn ist man in der mittelschicht wenn man eine Digicam besitzt xDDD


----------



## Kritze (13. September 2009)

Finds eine blamage ... es gibt echt teilweise Sendungen ... die müssen einfach nicht sein ... Salesch gehört auch dazu oder Alex Hold 8)


----------



## Bloodletting (13. September 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> statistisch gesehn ist man in der mittelschicht wenn man eine Digicam besitzt xDDD



Zählt das auch für 120GB iPods? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

Kenn es nicht, aber allein schon der Name Schreckt mich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2009)

So hatte grad versucht zu erklären warum ichs scheiße finde aber irgendwie schweifte ich dann ab auf der großteil der Menschen is unterbelichtet und nicht lebenswert also beschränke ich mich auf es is totaler Müll mit der begründung Selors


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

ich mag die leute da... hrhrhr bauer hans ich will ein kind von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (13. September 2009)

fast so gut wie "bauer sucht frau"
zum wegschmeißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Beweis für die Degeneration des deutschen Fernsehens... und wieder werden Menschen auf das niederste reduziert und sich über sie lustig gemacht und als Tiere im Zoo behandelt, damit der Durchschnittsdeutsche, der in verschmierten Unterhemd, Jogginghose und Bier in der Hand sich schön hinfläzen kann und sich sagen kann "Ha, dummes Schwein im Fernsehen gut das es mir besser geht!"


dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen 

ich find die serie auch schwachsinnig und armseelig


----------



## 11Raiden (14. September 2009)

Es gibt echt anspruchsvolleres Fernsehen.
Man muß suchen, aber man kann es finden.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Es gibt echt anspruchsvolleres Fernsehen.
> Man muß suchen, aber man kann es finden.


WO?

bitte sag es mri wo ich such schon ewig und 3 tage


----------



## Infernallord (14. September 2009)

GIGA (classic) R.I.P. = unterhaltsames TV R.I.P.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (14. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WO?
> 
> bitte sag es mri wo ich such schon ewig und 3 tage



Wenn du Anspruch suchst, guck den ganzen Tag ARD, ZDF und Arte. Das gucken die Leute, die sich selber als höherwertige Menschen bezeichnen und auf das ganze dreckige Pack hinunterschauen, die noch Privatsender gucken und somit als logische Konsequenz dumm sein müssen.

Beispiel für gepflegte Unterhaltung?

Heute, 20:15Uhr - Die schönsten Küsten Frankreichs (Arte)
Heute, 22:20Uhr - Die Sopranistin Christine Schäfer (Arte)
Heute, 20:15Uhr - Geld, Macht, Liebe (Folge 8) (ARD)
[...]

Es tut mir wahnsinnig Leid, aber auch, wenn ich in den Augen vieler hier dann wahrscheinlich zur Unterschicht gehöre, ich guck mir lieber RTL oder PRO7 an, auch wenn da manchmal merkwürdige Reallity Shows laufen.

_(Hey, für die Zeit gibts doch immernoch die guten, alten MMOs)_


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

boa bitte geh mir mit den ÖR weg das ist doch genau so n Rotz -.-


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Es tut mir wahnsinnig Leid, aber auch, wenn ich in den Augen vieler hier dann wahrscheinlich zur Unterschicht gehöre,



Hm... dann zähl ich wohl auch zur "Unterschicht" ich mag Stargate und ja sogar SouthPark! 

Der Unterschied ist für mich eben, in SouthPark wird alles völlig verdreht, sarkastisch dargestellt ohne das sich ECHTE Menschen blamieren!

Ich hasse es geradezu, wenn ich sehe wie Menschen einen Seelenstriptease in Talkshows vollführen, oder in diesen Kuppelsendungen!

Kein Mensch sollte sich im Fernsehen "geistig so deratig ausziehen!", mein Mitleid ist mit denen Menschen die sich dazu belabbern lassen sowas zu tun, mein Zorn richtet sich gegen die, die sowas veranstalten!

Unterhaltung muß nicht immer höchstes geistiges Niveau bieten, sonst wärs ne Fortbildung und keine Unterhaltung! Aber bitte nicht auf Kosten von Anderen!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hm... dann zähl ich wohl auch zur "Unterschicht" ich mag Stargate und ja sogar SouthPark!
> 
> Der Unterschied ist für mich eben, in SouthPark wird alles völlig verdreht, sarkastisch dargestellt ohne das sich ECHTE Menschen blamieren!
> 
> ...


dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen

btw: wo hab ich gesagt das ich mich für höherwertig halte?


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Beispiel für gepflegte Unterhaltung?
> 
> Heute, 20:15Uhr - Die schönsten Küsten Frankreichs (Arte)
> Heute, 22:20Uhr - Die Sopranistin Christine Schäfer (Arte)
> ...


Vergiss Nachts bitte nicht _"Die schönsten Bahnstrecken Deutschlands"_ (ich glaube ARD) und schau dir das gefälligst häufiger mal an... um solche Perlen des Unterhaltungsfernsehens sehen zu *dürfen* (man haben wir ein Glück) müssen wir schließlich Gebühren zahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Abgesehen davon, hat es noch niemand hier an einzelnen Fernsehsendern festgemacht sondern an einzelnen Sendungen...


----------



## Cørradø (14. September 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> statistisch gesehn ist man in der mittelschicht wenn man eine Digicam besitzt xDDD


Vielleicht ist es ja nur ein Scherz, aber wo hast du diese Klassifizierzung denn her?

82% der deutschen Haushalte "besitzen" mindestens eine Digicam.
selbst über 60% der Jugendlichen unter 18 besitzen (mindestens) eine eigene Digicam.
Vom "Digital-Kamera-Indikator" hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört und halte ihn auch für ziemlich unzuverlässig. 

"Mittelschicht" wird soziologisch wie ökonomisch ziemlich genau am Einkommen festgemacht.
Dass "Einkommen" inzwischen von "Besitz" oder technischem Schnickschnack entkoppelt ist, erhitzt regelmäßig die Gemüter (auch hier im Forum).



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Zählt das auch für 120GB iPods?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


83% der Haushalte haben mindestens einen MP3Player/iPod.
Mit 88% kursiert der besitz eines solchen Gräts inzwischen auf Platz 2 hinter dem Handy (95%) unter "Jugendlichen".
Ich denke mal, du beziehst dich auf die 120GB Speicherkapazität. Das wiederum könnte jetzt - sofern das wirklich deutlich vom Einkommen von dir oder deinen Eltern abhängt - eventuell ein Kriterium der Zugehörigkeit zu einer bestimmten soziologischen Schicht darstellen. xD



LordofDemons schrieb:


> WO?
> 
> bitte sag es mri wo ich such schon ewig und 3 tage


Was hast du denn genau für nen "Anspruch"?
Wenn du den Niederungen der trivialen und pseudowissenschaftlichen Dokus und Magazine "entrinnen" willst wirst du tatsächlich auf ARTE oder (mir persönlich gefällt viel besser 3sat fündig.
Auch auf den Regionalsendern laufen regelmäßig Filme, die nicht aus Hollywood kommen und im Kino höchstens im Programmkino gelaufen sind. 



Düstermond schrieb:


> Das gucken die Leute, die sich selber als höherwertige Menschen bezeichnen und auf das ganze dreckige Pack hinunterschauen, die noch Privatsender gucken und somit als logische Konsequenz dumm sein müssen.


Du hast vergessen, dass Computerspieler potentieller Amokläufer und internet-user pädophile-wasweissichwas sind.



> Es tut mir wahnsinnig Leid, aber auch, wenn ich in den Augen vieler hier dann wahrscheinlich zur Unterschicht gehöre, ich guck mir lieber RTL oder PRO7 an, auch wenn da manchmal merkwürdige Reallity Shows laufen.


Medienkonsum oder die Wahl eines bestimmten Senders hat auch in erster Linie noch nichts mit Bildungsgrad oder sozialer Zugehörigkeit zu tun.
Der Umgang mit dem Konsum - unreflektiertes Konsumieren versus Gespräch über Gesehenes führen z.B. - dagegen, da fängts dann doch schon an kategorisch Unterscheidbar zu werden.
Genauso ist's mit dem Ausmaß des "Konsums". Wenn du feststellst, dass es Schmarrn ist und dann ausschaltest, das sagt dann doch mehr aus.
Wenn man mal die ersten Meldungen der Hauptnachrichten (20Uhr z.B.) auf den Privatsendern mit denen der öffentlich rechtlichen Vergleicht könnte man auch Schlüsse ziehen über "Anspruch" und "Zielgruppe". Hier ist die kommunikative Kompetenz jedes einzelnen gefragt, welche Quelle er zur "Beschaffung von Informationen" (vor allem welche Art der Informationen - Hintergründe oder katie Prices' letzte Busenverkleinerung?) heranzieht.

Zugegeben ist auch das nicht so ganz einfach weil z.B. ein n24 auch mega-seriös daherkommt und sich nen nüchtern-journalistischen Anstrich gönnt.

Damits auch ihr unterschichten-TV-Proletarier checkt, was ich meine, hier ziemlich anschaulich in Form einer Parodie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE0kWqREesM


----------



## Naarg (14. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wo ist euer Gott jetzt?*


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Was hast du denn genau für nen "Anspruch"?
> Wenn du den Niederungen der trivialen und pseudowissenschaftlichen Dokus und Magazine "entrinnen" willst wirst du tatsächlich auf ARTE oder (mir persönlich gefällt viel besser 3sat fündig.
> Auch auf den Regionalsendern laufen regelmäßig Filme, die nicht aus Hollywood kommen und im Kino höchstens im Programmkino gelaufen sind.


ich will  unterhalten werden aber nicht mit ansehn müssen wie menschen wie schlachtvieh vorgeführt werden und dann "ausgeschlachtet" zugunsten guter einschaltquoten :/
es sollte gute story haben aber auch bissl romantik ist gern gesehn, action für zwischendruch immer und komik jeglicher art (außer dieses peinliche zeug brrrr)
du wirst lachen Corrado ich schaue 3sat (gibt da recht gute kabarett sendungen :>)

btw: stargate und southpark find ich auch super und simpsons (von diversen animes ganz zu schweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die ersten Meldungen der Hauptnachrichten (20Uhr z.B.) auf den Privatsendern mit denen der öffentlich rechtlichen Vergleicht könnte man auch Schlüsse ziehen über "Anspruch" und "Zielgruppe". Hier ist die kommunikative Kompetenz jedes einzelnen gefragt, welche Quelle er zur "Beschaffung von Informationen" (vor allem welche Art der Informationen - Hintergründe *oder katie Prices' letzte Busenverkleinerung*?) heranzieht.


Das klingt irgendwie verdächtig nach den RTL2-Nachrichten die mittlerweile auch mehr zum Promiklatsch und -tratsch verkommen sind. Infos über allgemeine Geschehnisse rund um den Globus werden da auch nur noch eingestreut wenns von den "wirklich wichtigen Stars" nix neues gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> 83% der Haushalte haben mindestens einen MP3Player/iPod.
> Mit 88% kursiert der besitz eines solchen Gräts inzwischen auf Platz 2 hinter dem Handy (95%) unter "Jugendlichen".
> Ich denke mal, du beziehst dich auf die 120GB Speicherkapazität. Das wiederum könnte jetzt - sofern das wirklich deutlich vom Einkommen von dir oder deinen Eltern abhängt - eventuell ein Kriterium der Zugehörigkeit zu einer bestimmten soziologischen Schicht darstellen. xD



Ich red hier nicht von einem billigen 20 Euro MP3-Player. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich red von einem fett-großen 120 Gigabyte iPod-Classic, mit Videowiedergabe, Games und balla-balla-Musik im Wert von mittelschichtigem, abgespaceten 220 Euro!
Und verdammte Scheisse, das Ding ist nichtmal zur Hälfte voll!!!


PS: Ja das ist mit Absicht übertrieben ausgedrückt.


----------



## 11Raiden (14. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WO?
> bitte sag es mri wo ich such schon ewig und 3 tage


Na ich weiß nicht, was Du magst, aber als Spamer vom Dienst müßtest Du eigentlich alles mögen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst da (siehe unten) und weitere Spartenprogramme.
Man meide Fersehfilme und suche eher Dokus, vor allem mit Geschichtshintergrund, zum Teil sehr gut gemacht.



Cørradø schrieb:


> Was hast du denn genau für nen "Anspruch"?
> Wenn du den Niederungen der trivialen und pseudowissenschaftlichen Dokus und Magazine "entrinnen" willst wirst du tatsächlich auf ARTE oder (mir persönlich gefällt viel besser 3sat fündig.
> Auch auf den Regionalsendern laufen regelmäßig Filme, die nicht aus Hollywood kommen und im Kino höchstens im Programmkino gelaufen sind.


----------



## llviktorj (15. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schwiegertochter gesucht




Wos is dis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Wos is dis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


eine serie in der menschen im fernsehen vorgeführt werden wie in einer freakshow


----------

